# Hanging growth on senior dogs bottom lip.



## streakgr (8 mo ago)

Yes, they're usually benign fibrous growths. But definitely worth getting your vet to take a fine needle aspirate (FNA) sample to double check that it isn't anything else, because occasionally you can get melanomas here, and these are aggressive so need removing. An FNA can be done in a couple of minutes by your vet during an appointment 😊


----------

